# will MTS grow back their limbs after molt?



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i got a mountain fan shrimp over the weekend but i didnt fully examine him when i got home. i was too occupied with the mystery shrimp to pay attention to the fan shrimp. Today, the fan shrimp was pressed against the front of the tank and i notice that a couple of his limbs are broken.

do MTS grow back their limbs on the next molt?

pics below.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Most other shrimp do, so I would think so.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

MTS = Multi-Tank Syndrome - most common ailment among BCA members

MFS = Mountain Fan Shrimp:bigsmile:


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> MTS = Multi-Tank Syndrome - most common ailment among BCA members
> 
> MFS = Mountain Fan Shrimp:bigsmile:


MTS also = malaysian trumpet snail - a fairly common ailment amongst most fishkeepers I'd say; second to the pond snail of course


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha I saw the title and wondered why malaysian trumpet snails would have limbs. But anyways, yes, the fan shrimp should be able to regrow its limbs after several molts most likely.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

you may wanna see if somethings biting the limbs off the fan shrimp. The first pic left side looks like a fresh bite mark.


----------

